
Llanfair­pwllgwyngyll­gogery­chwyrn­drobwll­llan­tysilio­gogo­goch - entelechy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll
======
jpl56
When people type a SMS there, the letter "L" proposes "lol", "like" and
"Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch" ;)

